# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > DIY - Faa Voc Mesmo >  esferovite no aqurio

## Hugo Figueiredo

Vivam!

O ttulo diz praticamente tudo: Ha problema em ter esferovite dentro do aqurio?

Em termos de material acho que  totalmente inerte, mas por exemplo, os peixes no "mordem"?

----------


## Antnio Vitor

> Vivam!
> 
> O ttulo diz praticamente tudo: Ha problema em ter esferovite dentro do aqurio?
> 
> Em termos de material acho que  totalmente inerte, mas por exemplo, os peixes no "mordem"?


Se ganharem algas, so capazes de danificarem o esferovite...
mas  inerte sim...

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

> Vivam!
> 
> O ttulo diz praticamente tudo: Ha problema em ter esferovite dentro do aqurio?
> 
> Em termos de material acho que  totalmente inerte, mas por exemplo, os peixes no "mordem"?


 :Ol:  H ou pode haver problema! A esferovite ser uma boa base para fixao de algas dado ter porosidades ou irregularidades que lhes permite boa fixao (se vires as boias das redes de pesca podes ter uma ideia de como fica a parte que fica debaixo de gua) mas sobretudo o maior problema  o de ser um material de predileco para crustceos que se entretm a desfaz-la todos os dias e ficam as partculas a boiar no sistema e mesmo a entupir. Tenho revestimentos de poliuretano (que  um material mais rgido e resistente do que a esferovite) que vo sendo cortados aos pedacinhos entre outros pela Enoplometopus debelius 


que tenho ( e j tive duas destas mas vendi uma ao Carlos Mota quando troquei a rocha viva porque foi h boleia numa das rochas, o Carlos Gostou do bicho e vendi-lho)

Pedro Nuno  :Wink:

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

No que ests a pensar utilizar o esferovite?

Uma pergunta estpida.... o esferovite flutua, no flutua?

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

> No que ests a pensar utilizar o esferovite?
> 
> Uma pergunta estpida.... o esferovite flutua, no flutua?


 Obrigas-me a revelar um pouco mais do que queria. lol

A possibilidade seria usar esferovite no fundo (n fundo mesmo e no na traseira) com uma mistura de cimento, casca de ostra e areia por cima...


E sim flutua, mas contava que a mistura fosse mais pesada que o esferovite...

 :Admirado:

----------


## Antnio Vitor

> Obrigas-me a revelar um pouco mais do que queria. lol
> 
> A possibilidade seria usar esferovite no fundo (n fundo mesmo e no na traseira) com uma mistura de cimento, casca de ostra e areia por cima...
> 
> 
> E sim flutua, mas contava que a mistura fosse mais pesada que o esferovite...


para qu isolamento termico?
medo de alguma rocha tombar?
Se meteres muito cimento por cima duvido que l cheguem  esferovite.

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

> Obrigas-me a revelar um pouco mais do que queria. lol
> 
> A possibilidade seria usar esferovite no fundo (n fundo mesmo e no na traseira) com uma mistura de cimento, casca de ostra e areia por cima...
> 
> 
> E sim flutua, mas contava que a mistura fosse mais pesada que o esferovite...


 :Ol:  Penso que j sabers disto ... No sei de que cimento ests a falar, mas se for cimento convencional vai-te provocar subida o Ph para niveis muito altos. O Cimento convencional tem de ser tratado logamente antes de poder ser colocado no sistema.




> para quem no sabe, o cimento enquanto est a curar tem um pH extremamente elevado pelo que o processo de cura dura cerca de 1 ms em agua corrente e s aps este perodo pode a rocha ser colocada no aqurio sem provocar qualquer desequilbrio, aps este periodo de cura a sal presente na rocha foi completamente diludo na agua corrente.
> Deixo aqui um topico referente a este assunto debatido muito ao de leve  uns tempos atrs:
> 
> Rochas vivas


Pedro Nuno  :Wink:

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

No  isolamento nenhum! Era simplesmente para no aplicar o cimento directamente no vidro...  :Admirado: 




> Penso que j sabers disto ... No sei de que cimento ests a falar, mas se for cimento convencional vai-te provocar subida o Ph para niveis muito altos. O Cimento convencional tem de ser tratado logamente antes de poder ser colocado no sistema.
> 
> 
> 
> Pedro Nuno


Sim j sei disso, obrigado Pedro!  :SbOk2: 

Mas at poderei usar therite...



Raio de ideia que eu tive... :yb668:

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

> No  isolamento nenhum! Era simplesmente para no aplicar o cimento directamente no vidro... 
> 
> 
> Sim j sei disso, obrigado Pedro! 
> 
> Mas at poderei usar therite...
> 
> 
> 
> Raio de ideia que eu tive...


 :Ol:  Se bem percebi a finalidade para qual pretendes a esferovite ... ser de lembrar que caso no funcione est debaixo do areo ... 
Parece-me que pretendes criar algo que te mantenha determinados nveis de parmetros como por exemplo o Kh ... e caso no funcione ... est l de baixo ... cimentado ao vidro!!! ... fica complicado de retirar, controlar etc... se for essa a inteno que pretendes para a esferovite com a casca de ostra ...

Pedro Nuno  :Wink:

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

> Se bem percebi a finalidade para qual pretendes a esferovite ... ser de lembrar que caso no funcione est debaixo do areo ... 
> Parece-me que pretendes criar algo que te mantenha determinados nveis de parmetros como por exemplo o Kh ... e caso no funcione ... est l de baixo ... cimentado ao vidro!!! ... fica complicado de retirar, controlar etc... se for essa a inteno que pretendes para a esferovite com a casca de ostra ...
> 
> Pedro Nuno


No  bem isso!!!

No quero usar areo algum!  :EEK!: 
Mas tambm no queria ter bare bottom...

Ento ando a encontrar solues e lembrei-me desta.
Ento para que usar esferovite? Bem, se for para usar therite no preciso, uso o cimento directo no vidro, mas se for para usar cimento, ele tem de curar, e  complicado cur-lo directamente no aqurio, por isso pensei em cur-lo fora e depois colocar em cima do esferovite que nivela alguma irregularidade que possa existir... :Whistle:

----------


## Rui Manuel Gaspar

Boas  :Ol: 

No compliques o que  extremamente simples !!!

Alm disso  Thorite ...  :Coradoeolhos:  :Coradoeolhos:  :Coradoeolhos: 

Em vez de esferovite usa *acrlico !!!*

Abraos,

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

> Boas 
> 
> No compliques o que  extremamente simples !!!
> 
> Alm disso  Thorite ... 
> 
> Em vez de esferovite usa *acrlico !!!*
> 
> Abraos,


Pois...  bem mais caro...  :Whistle:

----------


## Marco Madeira

No sand...  :Prabaixo: 
Deixa-te de maluquices... nem que ponhas 1 cm de sugar size. No chateia... no deixa passar nada para baixo porque  muito fina e sempre tens 1cm de fixao para bactrias.

Aqurios sem areia  tipo... cu sem sol!  :EEK!:

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

> No sand... 
> Deixa-te de maluquices... nem que ponhas 1 cm de sugar size. No chateia... no deixa passar nada para baixo porque  muito fina e sempre tens 1cm de fixao para bactrias.
> 
> Aqurios sem areia  tipo... cu sem sol!


1cm no d para nada!
Para isso deixava bare bottom directo. Com 1cm, passados poucos minutos de ligar as bombas tenho na mesma o vidro a mostra...

No queria mesmo areia nenhuma no tanque principal e queria mesmo colocar uma bomba direccionada para baixo....  :SbSourire2:  :Whistle:

----------


## Marco Madeira

Feio.... mesmo feio...  :Prabaixo: 
mas entendo o que queres, apenas no  do meu gosto...

Eu tenho muita movimentao 35X e sugar size de 5cm e no mexe nem vejo vidro. Depende para onde tens as bombas direcionadas.... mas se queres as bombas apontadas para baixo, esquece a areia, claro!

----------


## Nuno Prazeres

Partilho da opinio do Marco.

J tive um bare-bottom mas era experimental.

Os resultados so interessantes do lado da limpeza mas esteticamente falando...  :yb668: 

Uma alternativa de que gosto  um coral rubble bottom.

 extremamente frequente na natureza havendo corais que habitualmente colocamos em areia que se especializaram um pouco nestes ambientes como por exemplo as Fungia.

O Sanjay Joshi tem uma parte do aqurio dele (que deve ser dos mais agitados do globo) com esse bottom. Explica que o fez porque a areia naquele ponto no parava quieta...

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

At eu Hugo... que embirro com a areia e a sujidade que aquilo acumula, sou a favor de usar areia, 2-3cm. A areia que vou utilizar no prximo setup Caribsea seaflor special grade

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

Num quero, num quero e num quero...  :yb620: 
No batam mais no ceguinho!!!  :Icon Cry: 

Confesso que nunca me dei bem com a areia no aqurio. A problemtica da esttica  importante claro, mas a questo :

No gostam de ter o aqurio sem areia, ou no gostam de ver o aqurio sem o aspecto de areia?

 que so coisas diferentes...  :yb665: 

O que eu queria mesmo era ter aspecto de areia, sem a ver a "esvoaar" mesmo com uma bomba virada directamente para o fundo...

Algumas coisas de que me lembrei:

1 - Placa de Starboard, acrlico ou PVC. Barra-se com silicone e vira-se ao contrrio em cima de um manto de areia.

2 - Fazer umas mistura com cimento branco e areia e colocar directamente no fundo

3 - Fazer o 1, mas sem qualquer placa, ou seja, fazer directamente no vidro.


O 1 tem o problema do preo da chapa e o 2 o problema da cura do cimento. Mesmo usando therite em vez de cimento, no sei at que ponto ir agarrar bem ao vidro...

Depois no gosto de areo de coral, por exemplo, nem mesmo de areia mais grossa e para colocar 1 ou 2cm tambm no serve de grande coisa porque pelo menos algumas partes iro ficar a ver-se o vidro do fundo num instante.

Pronto, j disse tudo!!! :Coradoeolhos: 

Mas h aqurios sem areia bem catitas, alguns exemplos nos meus favoritos e que tenho andado a investigar:














Pronto, agora  que me podem dar na cabea com razo!!!  :yb624: 

Raio de ideia... :Admirado: 

P.S.:O que eu no gosto  de ver o reflexo no fundo, agora a areia dispenso-a bem!

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa tarde Hugo

Podes ver aqui ou aqui como o Ciro colocou no fundo uma placa de Polietileno Alta Densidade – PEAD...

E como em 6h perdeu o aqurio praticamente todo, na pg. 9... mas uma coisa nada tem a ver com a outra...

Abrao
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Marco Madeira

Hugo...
qual desses que colocaste  o mais feio??   :Whistle:  :SbSourire2: 
No ganhes juizo no...

----------


## Carlos.Achando

Em relao  questo de colocar algo no fundo sem ser areia... 
Tambm tenho esse problema e lembrei-me de usar placas finas de xisto!
Acho que  inerte e d algum aspecto natural.
Algum sabe se teria algum inconveniente?

----------


## Joaquim Galinhas

:Ol:  Hugo

Uma das solues que se usam para ultrapassar esse problema "esttico" em alguns sistemas  o uso de fibra de vidro decorada com areia p. ex., a areia fixa-se  manta de fibra com a prpria resina e deixa um aspecto natural quando bem feito. 
Alguns colegas usam tintas para dar cor e um efeito mais atractivo mas eu nunca usei e tenho duvidas se isso no altera a resistncia da resina trazendo problemas no futuro com a libertao de materiais indesejados na gua. Na mistura tradicional  perfeitamente seguro, podes usar  vontade e no precisa de tempo de cura como acontee com o cimento.

Um abrao

----------


## Hugo Costa

Como ando  procura de executar algo parecido, mas que no envolva riscos para os habitantes do aqurio, encontrei esta ideia que me parece interessante:

Esferovite + Silicone + areia.

O que acham?

http://www.fishforums.net/index.php?...etaining-wall/

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

> Como ando  procura de executar algo parecido, mas que no envolva riscos para os habitantes do aqurio, encontrei esta ideia que me parece interessante:
> 
> Esferovite + Silicone + areia.
> 
> O que acham?
> 
> http://www.fishforums.net/index.php?...etaining-wall/


 uma ideia... mas como segurar o esferovite oa fundo?

----------


## Hugo Costa

Ele colou com silicone directamente ao fundo. 
Mas dependendo da espessura do esferovite podem-se "cavar" uns buracos no fundo  medida de umas pedras pesadas que se colariam tambm com silicone, ficando assim escondidas.

----------

